# [Wahl Juni 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuklon (5. Juni 2010)

Die Piraten wieder im Aufwind? 

Aber nochmehr würde mich die Lage der FDP interessieren. Ob sie den Rundumschlag schafft und Neuwahlen provoziert?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

Das kann nicht im Interesse der FDP sein, da sie deutlich schlchter bei Neuwahlen dastehen würde als im Moment.

Was interessant ist, ist das die SPD wieder leicht zulegt, und das wohl auf Kosten der Linken, was ich nur begrüßen kann! Die Linken können keine Option sein eigentlich, genauso wie die NPD. Das die SPD uns allerdings aus der Krise führen kann bezweifle ich. Da ist einfach noch zu viel Schrödi in der Partei, und andererseits die totalen Linken in der eigenen Partei. Das passt nicht zusammen, zumal bei der SPD auch nicht gespart würde an den nötigen Stellen und die Einnahmen gleich zwei mal nicht erhöht würden an den richtigen Stellen.

Union verkackts im Moment einfach, und dafür bekommen se die Antwort, und das zurecht.

Grünen halten etwa ihre STimmen und das ist auch ok, man brauch auch in Krisen ne gewisse Instanz, die schaut das man nicht anfängt die Ökologie völlig aus den Augen zu verlieren. Für mich sind sie aber ne Oppositionspartei und keine Regierungspartei. Dazu sind einfach zu viele Ansprüche und Wünsche zu weit weg von der Realität und dem Machbaren.

Die wirklich wichtigen Schritte, sprich Vermögenssteuer, abschaffen der meisten Subventionen, Finanzmarktsteuer und abschaffen der ganzen ich rechne mich als Milliardenunternehmen arm Möglichkeiten, wird keine der Parteien schaffen.

Früher gabs auch ne Vermögenssteuer, und das war auch ok so und die Leute habens akzeptiert und sich an ihre Verpflichtung der Gesellschaft gegenüber erinnert.

Ich sag nur immer wieder: Art. 14: 2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.

DAS vergessen alle! Und dazu zähl ich nicht nur den Unternehmer von nebenan, wobei DER noch am ehesten sich dran hält als Familienunternehmen, sondern die Banken und die Auktionäre, wobei da ja die Heachfonds und Banken dran schuld sind größtenteils! Es muss einfach mal wieder Maß gefunden werden. 30% Rendite und mehr sind einfach auf Dauer unrealistisch. Es sind leider nur relativ wenige die alles versauen. Den Durchschnittsbürger muss man aber auch dran erinnern, das er als Auktionär sein Recht wahrnehmen muss und sich gegen übertriebene Renditen aussprechen sollte.

Als positives Beispiel kann ich immer nur Trigema benennen!


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> sprich Vermögenssteuer,


Ein Glück das vom Bundesverfassungsgericht ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
Zumal die Forderung nach einer Vermögenssteuer vortäuscht, dass Vermögen schon  heute nicht besteuert werden. Das stimmt aber nicht. Denn jedes  Vermögen wirft Erträge ab die sehr wohl besteuert werden, auch das  Kapital welches im Laufe der Zeit eingezahlt wurde, wurde schon  mindestens einmal, in der Regel aber mehrmals, besteuert.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, ist die Vermögenssteuer eine Substanzsteuer,  sprich eine zeitlich gestreckte Enteignung. Sie zehrt also ihre  Besteuerungsgrundlage im Laufe der Zeit auf und die Dummen sind somit  die Sparer. Ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit der Schenkungs- und  Erbschaftssteuer, welche m.M. nach auch komplett gestrichen gehören.
Allgemein wäre endlich ein Umdenken in der Steuerpolitik von nöten. Denn  das Verhalten was hier vom Staat an den Tag gelegt wird, kann man nur  noch als gierig bezeichnen. Gierig nach den Einkünften und dem Besitz  der Bürger und Unternehmen, von dem er rund die Hälfte damit de facto kontrolliert.



> Ich sag nur immer wieder: Art. 14: 2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.


Im Grundgesetz wird nicht umsonst zuerst der Schutz des Eigentums genannt. Diese dubiose "Sozialverpflichtung" ist ein nachgelagerter Grundsatz, der sich folglich dem Schutz des Eigentums unteordnet. Ganz abgesehen davon, würde jedes Gericht Enteignungen oder "Sozialisierung" einen Riegel vorschieben oder dem Enteigneten zumindest Schadensersatz zusprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ein Glück das vom Bundesverfassungsgericht ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
> Zumal die Forderung nach einer Vermögenssteuer vortäuscht, dass Vermögen schon  heute nicht besteuert werden. Das stimmt aber nicht. Denn jedes  Vermögen wirft Erträge ab die sehr wohl besteuert werden,



Damit wird aber eben nicht das bestehende Vermögen besteuert 



> auch das  Kapital welches im Laufe der Zeit eingezahlt wurde, wurde schon  mindestens einmal, in der Regel aber mehrmals, besteuert.



Nicht wenn es z.B. aus Spekulationsgewinnen stammt.



> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, ist die Vermögenssteuer eine Substanzsteuer,  sprich eine zeitlich gestreckte Enteignung. Sie zehrt also ihre  Besteuerungsgrundlage im Laufe der Zeit auf und die Dummen sind somit  die Sparer.



Nur wenn die Steuer höher ist, als die Erträge (nach Steur), die das Vermögen abwirft.



> Ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit der Schenkungs- und  Erbschaftssteuer,



Die zehren ihre eigene Grundlage auf 
Erbschaftssteuer ist imho was vollkommen anderes, hat ja auch eine vollkommen andere Funktion (leichte Verbesserung der Chancengleicheit durch Entkopplung von elterlicher und eigener Leistung) und die Schenkungssteuer dient ohnehin der Vermeidung von Steuerhinterziehung durch "Schenkungen" an Stelle von z.B. Erbschaft oder im Worst Case Bezahlung.



> welche m.M. nach auch komplett gestrichen gehören.
> Allgemein wäre endlich ein Umdenken in der Steuerpolitik von nöten. Denn  das Verhalten was hier vom Staat an den Tag gelegt wird, kann man nur  noch als gierig bezeichnen. Gierig nach den Einkünften und dem Besitz  der Bürger und Unternehmen, von dem er rund die Hälfte damit de facto kontrolliert.



Ein Institution als "gierig" zu bezeichnen, die rund 120% ihrer Einnahmen aus dieser Gesellschaft an diese Gesellschaft zurückgibt, wirkt irritierend.
Einem Staat -Sinn und Zweck: Kontrolle ausüben- vorzuwerfen, dass er kontrolliert, ebenfalls.

(beim Umdenken stimme ich dir aber zu. Der Tag, an dem Politiker den Zusammenhang zwischen Steuern und steuern kapieren, werd ich feiern. Vermutlich nie.)



> Im Grundgesetz wird nicht umsonst zuerst der Schutz des Eigentums genannt. Diese dubiose "Sozialverpflichtung" ist ein nachgelagerter Grundsatz, der sich folglich dem Schutz des Eigentums unteordnet.



Aber nicht der Vergößerung des Eigentums. Man ist somit verpflichtet, sein Vermögen für die Gesellschaft einzusetzen, solange es dadurch nicht kleiner wird.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2010)

Ähm 17&4 also mir ist nicht klar ob du es noch nicht wissen kannst, weil noch realtiv jung (ja ich bin nicht viel älter, aber was politik etc angeht nicht als Durchschnitt anzusehen) oder es ist dir einfach entgangen. 

Bis vor "wenigen" Jahren gab es in Deutschland die Vermögenssteuer REALITÄT war. Die wurde dann erst vom BGH eingesammelt, weil die Regierung (frag mich grad nicht welche) Sie geändert hat und nicht mehr alle Vermögen gleich behandelt hat, und genau dagegen hatte das BGH was. 

Unsere tollen Politiker bekommens aber nicht bebacken selbige wieder einzuführen, da einfach zu viel Druck von den Überreichen da ist.

Zudem vernachlässigst du, dass die extremen Gutverdiener in diesem Land inclusive der ganz großen Unternehmen in Deutschland garkeine Steuern mehr zahlen, weil sie sich arm rechnen.

Ich sag nur DB in Sindelfingen, seit zich Jahren keine oder fast keine Gewerbesteuer, weil se sich arm rechnen. Erklär das mal dem Obsthändler, Zimmermann etc der seine Gewerbesteuer jedes Jahr abdrücken muss.

Theoretischer Steuersatz und realer divergieren einfach zu stark in Deutschland. 

Achso und ganz nebenbei, die vielgenannten Gutverdiener sind schon Leute mit paar tausend Euro im Jahr. Der Durchschnittslohn liegt ja bei 1000€ rum nur noch. Mit ner Vermögenssteuer willste aber halt genau verhindern, das sich die Schere  zwischen Reich und Arm zu weit aufgeht, was sie seit langem tut. Die Reichen in Deutschland werden überproportional reicher, und die Armen immer ärmer. Mit sowas rennste auf kurz oder lang in soziale Unruhen rein, wovon die Superreichen auch nichts haben, weil dann können se mit Ihren Werten meist sich den Poppes abwischen und das wars. 

Sehr viele Reiche können wirklich froh sein über die Rettungsschirme etc, denn diese nutzen ihnen sehr viel. Dem kleinen Mann rein garnichts, weil wenn nen Staat pleite geht und es zu Aufständen etc kommt, dann gehts ihm zwar noch dreckiger aber so siecht er auch langsam vor sich hin.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Juni 2010)

Ich finds schlimm, dass immernoch so viele die Piraten wählen würden. Die Welle, auf denen die gesurft sind, ist schon längst gebrochen. Momentan haben wir völlig andere Probleme weltweit, deren wir uns annehmen müssen. Datenschutz und Abbau von Lobbyismus usw. sind sicherlich wichtige Themen, aber eventuelle Unruhen, Aufstände, Staatsbankrotte und endgültige Wirtschaftszusammenbrüche sind doch etwas dringlicher. Und das praktisch jeder dieser Punkte mehr oder weniger schon eingetroffen ist oder gerade dabei ist, sollte jedem klar werden, der mal Nachrichten schaut.


----------



## Nuklon (6. Juni 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich finds schlimm, dass immernoch so viele die Piraten wählen würden. Die Welle, auf denen die gesurft sind, ist schon längst gebrochen. Momentan haben wir völlig andere Probleme weltweit, deren wir uns annehmen müssen. Datenschutz und Abbau von Lobbyismus usw. sind sicherlich wichtige Themen, aber eventuelle Unruhen, Aufstände, Staatsbankrotte und endgültige Wirtschaftszusammenbrüche sind doch etwas dringlicher. Und das praktisch jeder dieser Punkte mehr oder weniger schon eingetroffen ist oder gerade dabei ist, sollte jedem klar werden, der mal Nachrichten schaut.



moin heizungsrohr:
ch schaue jeden Tag Nachrichten, bzw. lese sie. Was mir dabei auffällt ist, dass Sachen wie Arbeitsmarktpolitik nicht ohne Transparenz funktionieren (mehr Maßnahmen vor Wahlen zum Drücken der Statistik). Die vermeintliche Konzentration ist gewollt um den großen Parteien Stimmen zuzutreiben. Und dies über den Faktor Angst (außer uns kann es keiner). Ich sehe planlose Politiker, die aus Angst vor einer Watsche bei den.nächsten Wahlen im Nichtstun verschwinden. Sämtliche auftretende Probleme kennen wir seit zig Jahren und nix außer Notfallversorgung passiert.
Wenn in der ARD steht die Mehrwertsteuer anzuheben, weil Lobbyverbände zuviel ermäßigte Sätze durchgedrückt haben, ist dass wieder nur Symptombekämpfung, statt den Lobbyismus mal wieder zurechtzustutzen. Darum glaube ich das wir ohne Diskussionen über Transparenz, Bürgerliche Mitbestimmung, dem Denken bis zur nächsten Wahl und weniger Lobbyismuss keine anständige Wirtschaftspolitik, Gesundheitsreform oder Bildungspolitik hinbekommen, weil der Diskussionsansatz schon nicht stimmt. Insofern sehe ich die Piraten dringender als je gefordert. 
Es mag andere Ansätze geben, nur glaube ich nicht das sie zur Zeit funktionieren.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem vernachlässigst du, dass die extremen Gutverdiener in diesem Land inclusive der ganz großen Unternehmen in Deutschland garkeine Steuern mehr zahlen, weil sie sich arm rechnen.


Zahlen, Quellen und Belege bitte. 



> Der Durchschnittslohn liegt ja bei 1000€ rum nur noch.


Nein!
Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - Vierteljährliche Verdiensterhebung im Produzierenden Gewerbe und im Dienstleistungsbereich
Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - Entwicklung der Bruttoverdienste



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mit ner Vermögenssteuer willste aber halt genau verhindern, das sich die Schere  zwischen Reich und Arm zu weit aufgeht, was sie seit langem tut.


Mit Gleichschalterei bei Einkommen und Vermögen, wie man sie mit diesem "_verhindern das die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich aufgeht_", wird man nie Wohlstand schaffen. Das einzige was man damit schafft, ist das alle Gleicharm sind. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Reichen in Deutschland werden überproportional reicher, und die Armen immer ärmer.


Achja, die Mär von den Armen. Arm ist nach EU Definition der, wer als Alleinlebender weniger als 60 Prozent des mittleren Einkommens verdient. Der größte Schmuh an dieser Berechnungsmethode: Steigen die Einkommen der Besserverdienenden, entsteht automatisch mehr Armut, ohne dass es den Betroffenen deswegen auch nur ein bisschen schlechter geht. 
Würden aber, auf welch wundersame Weise auch immer, alle Menschen das selbe verdienen, gäbe es nach dieser Berechnungsmethode plötzlich keine Armut mehr. In Wahrheit beschreibt dieses "_die Armen werden ärmer, blablabla_" und "_Schere zwischen Arm und Reich_" also nicht viel mehr, als die Spreizung der Einkommen.

Kommen wir aber mal zur anderen Seite dieser Definiton: Wer gilt als Reich.
Nach EU Definition sind das Personen, deren Einkommen bei rund über 3500€ liegt. Es sind also nicht nur Vermögende und die Vorstände von DAX notierten Unternehmen, sondern auch die Mitglieder des Mittelstands als auch Beamte und Angestellte des öffentlichen Dienst in hohen und höreren Positionen.

Aber wie hatte es Friedrich von Hayek passend geschrieben:


> "_Es ist eine der großen Tragödien unserer Zeit, daß die Massen glauben, ihren hohen Lebensstandard dadurch erreicht zu haben, daß sie die Reichen heruntergezogen haben und daß sie fürchten, die Erhaltung oder Entstehung einer wohlhabenden Klasse würde ihnen etwas nehmen, das sie sonst bekämen und als ihr Recht ansehen._"





Skysnake schrieb:


> Mit sowas rennste auf kurz oder lang in soziale Unruhen rein


Unruhen ja, aber nicht soziale sondern bedingt durch die Zuwanderung aus gewissen Kulturkreisen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht wenn es z.B. aus Spekulationsgewinnen stammt.


Und woher stammt das Geld welches dafür eingesetzt wurde? Richtig, es wurde irgendwann einmal erwirtschaftet und es wurden folglich darauf Steuern entrichtet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erbschaftssteuer ist imho was vollkommen anderes, hat ja auch eine vollkommen andere Funktion (leichte Verbesserung der Chancengleicheit durch Entkopplung von elterlicher und eigener Leistung)


Diese Argumentation ist höchst fragwürdig: Der Staat ist nämlich der Allerletzte, der irgendeinen Anspruch auf eine Beteiligung am Erbe hat.  Das Eigentum des Verstorbenen gehörte diesem - und nur diesem. Folglich  kann er bestimmen, was nach seinem Tod damit passiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einem Staat -Sinn und Zweck: Kontrolle ausüben- vorzuwerfen, dass er kontrolliert, ebenfalls.


Ich werfe Ihm nicht vor das er eine gewisse Kontrolle ausübt, sondern das er zuviel kontrolliert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man ist somit verpflichtet, sein Vermögen für die Gesellschaft einzusetzen, solange es dadurch nicht kleiner wird.


Was somit die Negierung der Idee und des  Begriffs des Eigentum ist.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Juni 2010)

Dann fahr mal nach Amerika, da hat das ja auch so viele Jahrzehnte wunderbar funktioniert. Und schau dir mal an, wie es da aussieht. Da wird dir das Gelaber von wegen Staat soll sich überall raushalten aber schnell im Halse stecken bleiben.


> Und woher stammt das Geld welches dafür eingesetzt wurde? Richtig, es wurde irgendwann einmal erwirtschaftet und es wurden folglich darauf Steuern entrichtet.


Du hast recht, denken wir das mal weiter. Wir besteuern jeden Euro nur ein einziges Mal. Dann hätten wir riesige Steuereinnahmen im ersten Jahr und gar keine im 2. Jahr  Es wurde ja nunmal alles schonmal besteuert und der Staat saugt uns ja dann sonst aus.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal nach Amerika, da hat das ja auch so viele Jahrzehnte wunderbar funktioniert.


In der Tat. Bis vor über 100 Jahren waren die USA ein geradezu vorbildlicher Minimalstaat. Die Verfassung der USA hatte die Regierung nicht ohne Grund in enge Grenzen verwiesen und äußerste Zurückhaltung auferlegt. Nur sind diese Zeiten leider vorbei und auch die USA sind zu einem Wohlfahrtsstaat mutiert, der meint sich in alle Bereiche des täglichen Lebens einmischen zu müssen.
YouTube - Milton Friedman - The Robber Baron Myth



> Da wird dir das Gelaber von wegen Staat soll sich überall raushalten aber schnell im Halse stecken bleiben.


Nein. Ich gehöre aber auch zu denen, die der dortigen "Tea Party Movement" wohlwollend gegenübersteht und sich eine Bewegung mit ähnlichen Zielen auch gut in Deutschland vorstellen kann.



> Dann hätten wir riesige Steuereinnahmen im ersten Jahr und gar keine im 2. Jahr


Solange Geld verdient wird, wird es auch Steuereinnahmen geben. Ansonsten verweise ich das auf das von mir favorisierte Modell der Flat Tax/Einheitssteuer in Form der negativen Einkommenssteuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Und woher stammt das Geld welches dafür eingesetzt wurde? Richtig, es wurde irgendwann einmal erwirtschaftet und es wurden folglich darauf Steuern entrichtet.



Damit wurde aber nicht das neu eingenommene Geld besteuert. Selbst wenn du ernsthaft die einmalig gezahlten Steuern als endgültige Zahlung für alle daraus resultierenden Einnahmen definieren möchtest, wäre der resultierende Steuersatz bei erfolgreichen Spekulanten so extrem niedrig, das von der Grundidee -Beteiligung der Allgemeinheit an den Gewinnen, die auf ihrem Rücken gemacht werden- nichts übrig bleibt.



> Diese Argumentation ist höchst fragwürdig: Der Staat ist nämlich der Allerletzte, der irgendeinen Anspruch auf eine Beteiligung am Erbe hat.  Das Eigentum des Verstorbenen gehörte diesem - und nur diesem. Folglich  kann er bestimmen, was nach seinem Tod damit passiert.



Meine Argumentation ist juristisch gedeckt und die moralische Betrachtungsweise steht hier zur Diskussion.



> Ich werfe Ihm nicht vor das er eine gewisse Kontrolle ausübt, sondern das er zuviel kontrolliert.



Gesprochen hast du von "Gier" und "Kontrolle". Nicht von "mehr Kontrolle, als ich für richtig halte". Letzteres wäre ohne weitere Begründung einfach nur eine Meinung (die hier vermutlich einige nicht teilen), ersteres war eine stellenweise verleumdnerische Behauptung.



> Was somit die Negierung der Idee und des  Begriffs des Eigentum ist.



Nicht in der Form, wie mir der Begriff geläufig ist und wie ich ihn spontan nachschlagen konnte. Wiki zählt sogar gesetztliche Beschränkungen des Eigentümers zur Idee "Eigentum".




17&4 schrieb:


> In der Tat. Bis vor über 100 Jahren waren die USA ein geradezu vorbildlicher Minimalstaat.



Hmm - vor 100 Jahren waren die USA auch noch ein -im Vergleich zur Landesgröße- ziemlich unbedeutendes Fleckchen Erde...



> Solange Geld verdient wird, wird es auch Steuereinnahmen geben. Ansonsten verweise ich das auf das von mir favorisierte Modell der Flat Tax/Einheitssteuer in Form der negativen Einkommenssteuer.



Welche Höhen befürwortest du da eigentlich?


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Zahlen, Quellen und Belege bitte.
> 
> Nein!
> Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - Vierteljährliche Verdiensterhebung im Produzierenden Gewerbe und im Dienstleistungsbereich
> Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - Entwicklung der Bruttoverdienste


Dir ist schon klar, das da Brutto steht? Gut ich hab mich eventuell nicht genau genug ausgedrückt, aber ich meinte die Nettobezüge, und da isses in vielen Bereichen eben nicht mehr, zumal hier die xMio Harz 4 Empfänger etc ausgespart wurden. 



17&4 schrieb:


> Mit Gleichschalterei bei Einkommen und Vermögen, wie man sie mit diesem "_verhindern das die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich aufgeht_", wird man nie Wohlstand schaffen. Das einzige was man damit schafft, ist das alle Gleicharm sind.


Ich bin selbst ein Gegner von "Gleichschalten" aber es kann nicht sein, das sich nen Unternehmen mit riesigen Gewinnen über Steuertricks wie DB arm rechnet und keine Steuern mehr bezahlt, wie so viele große Unternehmen, bzw massenhaft Steuern hinterzogen werden von unserer lieben monitären Elite. Man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, es gibt ja auch Vorzeigebeispiele wie den Trigema Chef etc. die sogar bereit wären mehr steuern zu bezahlen! Und das ganz freiwillig, weil sie wissen das sie sehr viel Ihren Mitarbeitern etc zu verdanken haben und sich der Allgemeinheit gegenüber verpflichetet sehen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Achja, die Mär von den Armen. Arm ist nach EU Definition der, wer als Alleinlebender weniger als 60 Prozent des mittleren Einkommens verdient. Der größte Schmuh an dieser Berechnungsmethode: Steigen die Einkommen der Besserverdienenden, entsteht automatisch mehr Armut, ohne dass es den Betroffenen deswegen auch nur ein bisschen schlechter geht.


Das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen, es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie sich damit die Lebenshaltungskosten und die Inflation entwickeln. Allgemein muss man aber festhalten, das wenn immer mehr Geld bei einigen wenigen liegt der Rest kaum noch Chancen hat sich innerhalb der Gesellschaft hochzuarbeiten.



17&4 schrieb:


> Würden aber, auf welch wundersame Weise auch immer, alle Menschen das selbe verdienen, gäbe es nach dieser Berechnungsmethode plötzlich keine Armut mehr. In Wahrheit beschreibt dieses "_die Armen werden ärmer, blablabla_" und "_Schere zwischen Arm und Reich_" also nicht viel mehr, als die Spreizung der Einkommen.


Wer sagt alle sollten das gleiche Verdienen? Ich sag nur, wenn wer 1 Mio im Jahr verdient, dann kann er Prozentual mehr sich an der Gesellschaft beteiligen, als jemand der 30.000 € im Jahr verdient (Netto). Bei verdienen nicht schlecht, aber der mit 30.000 Muss dennoch schauen was kann ich mir leisten und dem werden 5.000 mehr oder weniger weh tun. Wenn ich ne Mio im Jahr hab, dann tun mir 5.000 mehr oder weniger nicht so sehr weh. 



17&4 schrieb:


> Kommen wir aber mal zur anderen Seite dieser Definiton: Wer gilt als Reich.
> Nach EU Definition sind das Personen, deren Einkommen bei rund über 3500€ liegt. Es sind also nicht nur Vermögende und die Vorstände von DAX notierten Unternehmen, sondern auch die Mitglieder des Mittelstands als auch Beamte und Angestellte des öffentlichen Dienst in hohen und höreren Positionen.


Ja, und genau das ist ja das Problem, es gelten schon viele Leute als "Reich" die ich nicht als solches bezeichnen würde, da diese Leute sich zwar ihren Jahresurlaub leiten können, auf der anderen Seite aber auch mit ihrem Geld sehr gut haushalten können mussen, und jede Kürzung sofort eine Reduzierung im Konsum zur Folge hat.

Wenn ich von Reichen rede, dann von den Leuten die 1 Mio auf dem Konto haben und mehr, und gerade an Millionären haben wir immer mehr in Deutschland. Daher auch meine Aussage, das die Schere auseinander geht. Denn auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch immer mehr Menschen die arbeiten, aber durch ihrer Hände arbeit nicht mehr in der Lage sind ihre Familien zu ernähren und auf Hilfe vom Staat angewiesen sind. So stehen diese aber auch nicht besser da als Menschen die garnicht arbeiten! 



17&4 schrieb:


> Unruhen ja, aber nicht soziale sondern bedingt durch die Zuwanderung aus gewissen Kulturkreisen.


Das hat was mit Integration und daraus resultierenden Chancen zu tun. Das kann man garnicht so pauschal sagen, da auch viele Deutsche es verkacken, weil sie ein leben in Stütze von klein auf gewohnt sind, und keine Perspektive haben in ihrem sozialen Umfeld.



17&4 schrieb:


> Und woher stammt das Geld welches dafür eingesetzt wurde? Richtig, es wurde irgendwann einmal erwirtschaftet und es wurden folglich darauf Steuern entrichtet.


Ja aber von wem? Vom kleinen Mann/Mittelständler der zwar mit seinem Einkommen gut leben kann, aber keine großen Sprünge machen kann und immer das Risiko seines Handelns trägt, oder von Weltkonzernen und den Spekulationspanken etc. die sich mich 20% nicht zufrieden geben und rausquetschen was geht, egal ob in 5 Jahren die MArke gegen die Wand gefahren ist, oder man dran pleite gehen kann, weil wenns passiert wird einem eh der Staat zur Seite springen. Man ist ja Systemrelevant oder es hängen zu viele Arbeitsplätze davon ab.



17&4 schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation ist höchst fragwürdig: Der Staat ist nämlich der Allerletzte, der irgendeinen Anspruch auf eine Beteiligung am Erbe hat.  Das Eigentum des Verstorbenen gehörte diesem - und nur diesem. Folglich  kann er bestimmen, was nach seinem Tod damit passiert.


Oh doch, genau er hat Ansprüche darauf, denn er ermöglicht nämlich das Firma XY Mensch mit einer vernünftigen Bildung bekommen, er sorgt dafür, das die Leute zur Arbeit kommen auf den Straßen, er sorgt dafür, das man sich sicher sein kann das Recht und Ordnung herrschen, er sorgt dafür das Recht gesprochen wird und er sorgt auch dafür, das Korruption weit möglichst unterbunden wird. 




17&4 schrieb:


> Ich werfe Ihm nicht vor das er eine gewisse Kontrolle ausübt, sondern das er zuviel kontrolliert.


Ja und nein, er übt kontrollierend, im Sinne von beaufsichtigend und Regeln gebend, zu wenig aus, aber im Sinne von wir Retten jedem Depp der sich versprekuliert hat, statt ihn die Konsequenzen tragen zu lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Hat sich noch nix geändert....


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## cydb (7. Juni 2010)

Bin überzeugtes Piratenmitglied. [X]


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit wurde aber nicht das neu eingenommene Geld besteuert. Selbst wenn du ernsthaft die einmalig gezahlten Steuern als endgültige Zahlung für alle daraus resultierenden Einnahmen definieren möchtest, wäre der resultierende Steuersatz bei erfolgreichen Spekulanten so extrem niedrig, das von der Grundidee -Beteiligung der Allgemeinheit an den Gewinnen, die auf ihrem Rücken gemacht werden- nichts übrig bleibt.



Was meinst du den mit Spekulanten, definier das doch mal genauer.
Den auf Aktiengewinne, darf man seit letztem Jahr schon 25% zuzüglich soli bezahlen, was schon genug ist!
Eine Steuer reicht da mehr wie aus und ist jetzt schon unverschämt genug!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Oh doch, genau er hat Ansprüche darauf, denn er ermöglicht nämlich das Firma XY Mensch mit einer vernünftigen Bildung bekommen, er sorgt dafür, das die Leute zur Arbeit kommen auf den Straßen, er sorgt dafür, das man sich sicher sein kann das Recht und Ordnung herrschen, er sorgt dafür das Recht gesprochen wird und er sorgt auch dafür, das Korruption weit möglichst unterbunden wird.



Oh nein, Ansprüche hat er dafür nicht!
Du bezahlst für deine genannten Dinge schon ein Leben lang mehr als genug Steuern, ein Erbe sollte daher nicht auch noch besteuert werden, sondern den angehörigen im vollen Umfang zur Verfügung stehen
Aber wir leben ja leider im abzockstaat Deutschland 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was meinst du den mit Spekulanten, definier das doch mal genauer.
> Den auf Aktiengewinne, darf man seit letztem Jahr schon 25% zuzüglich soli bezahlen, was schon genug ist!
> Eine Steuer reicht da mehr wie aus und ist jetzt schon unverschämt genug!



Das gilt aber nur für Kapitalanteile, die im Privatvermögen gehalten und veräußert werden. Die Abgeltungssteuer gilt nicht für Kapitalanteile, die im Betriebsvermögen gehalten werden und das ist bei den "Spekulanten" nun mal der Fall.

Hier gelten andere Regelungen. Nämlich der §3 Nr.40 a-i EStG. Demnach sind 40 % des Veräußerungsgewinns steuerfrei. Die restlichen 60% werden über die Körperschaftssteuer, also das Pendant zur Einkommenssteuer versteuert. Das bedeutet, dass die Höhe der Steuer von der Höhe des Gewinns abhängig ist. Ist der Gewinn niedrig, sind auch die Steuern niedrig. Hat das Unternehmen Verluste gemacht, gibt es auch keine Steuern. 

Und bitte nicht den handelsrechtlichen Jahresüberschuss als Maßstab nehmen. Da können zwar Millionen ausgewiesen sein, doch dank steuerlicher Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und einem saftigen Verlustvortrag aus anderen Wirtschaftsjahren, kann dieser ganz schnell reduziert werden.

Im Grunde braucht es eine weitere Steuer, die Gewinne aus der Veräußerung von Kapitaleinkünften direkt versteuert, anders kommt man nicht an diese Veräußerungsgewinne heran, zumindest nicht über die aktuelle Steuergesetzgebung. Dumm nur, dass die Kapitalnetzwerke weltweit verstrickt sind und jene deutsche Steuer an der Grenze aufhört.

Möchte man böse behaupten, kann man sagen, dass bei Einführung der Abgeltungssteuer (wissentlich?) gepfuscht wurde, da gerade die großen Brocken - nämlich die Kapitalgesellschaften - Außen vor gelassen wurden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nur für Kapitalanteile, die im Privatvermögen gehalten und veräußert werden. Die Abgeltungssteuer gilt nicht für Kapitalanteile, die im Betriebsvermögen gehalten werden und das ist bei den "Spekulanten" nun mal der Fall.



Deswegen hab ich ja nochmal gefragt wen er meint, Spekulanten gibts ja durchaus auch im privaten Bereich
Weil z.b. die SPD hatte ja vor der Wahl auch als Gedanke eine Börsenumsatzsteuer mit 50% einzuführen 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hier gelten andere Regelungen. Nämlich der §3 Nr.40 a-i EStG. Demnach sind 40 % des Veräußerungsgewinns steuerfrei. Die restlichen 60% werden über die Körperschaftssteuer, also das Pendant zur Einkommenssteuer versteuert. Das bedeutet, dass die Höhe der Steuer von der Höhe des Gewinns abhängig ist. Ist der Gewinn niedrig, sind auch die Steuern niedrig. Hat das Unternehmen Verluste gemacht, gibt es auch keine Steuern.
> 
> Und bitte nicht den handelsrechtlichen Jahresüberschuss als Maßstab nehmen. Da können zwar Millionen ausgewiesen sein, doch dank steuerlicher Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und einem saftigen Verlustvortrag aus anderen Wirtschaftsjahren, kann dieser ganz schnell reduziert werden.



Das ist mir alles bestens bekannt wie das abläuft 

Mir ging es eig. nur darum wen er meint, das war mir nicht ganz klar.
Wobei man die Firmen nicht zu hoch besteuern sollte, da sie sonst wieder ins Ausland abwandern bzw. den Firmensitz verlegen.
Haben wir eine ganz nette Firma in der Gemeinde 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und bitte nicht den handelsrechtlichen Jahresüberschuss als Maßstab nehmen. Da können zwar Millionen ausgewiesen sein, doch dank steuerlicher Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und einem saftigen Verlustvortrag aus anderen Wirtschaftsjahren, kann dieser ganz schnell reduziert werden.



Ja genau DAS ist auch das Problem. In keinem anderen Land der Welt kannste dich so dermaßen Arm rechnen wie in Deutschland. Daher gehen mir diese verlogenen Aussagen viele Firmen auf die Eier, wenn se sagen ja aber da ist der Spitzensteuersatz niedrigen. Ja isser, aber da kannste nicht jeden DRECK absetzen und dich dumm und dämlich rechnen....

Aber unsere tollen Parlamentarier bekommens ja einfach nicht gebacken endlich mal einfach 95% dieser ganzen Sonderregelungen von Ausnahmeregelungen abzuschaffen.

Von sowas profitiert ja sowieso eh nur der, der sehr viel Geld schon hat. 

Würden die sich da mal dran machen, würde 
1. weniger Bürokratie herschen 
2. weniger Steuerschlupflöcher vorhanden sein
3. es schwerer werden Steuern zu hinterziehen
4. die Steuerlast gerechter verteilt werden
5. insgesamt deutlich mehr Steuern reinkommen, obwohl eventuell sogar die Steuern dann gesenkt werden könnten, einfach weil man sich nicht mehr scheinheilig rausrechnen kann aus der Verantwortung Steuern zu zahlen

Gutes Beispiel für sowas ist Daimler Benz. Die zahlen seit ewigkeiten keine oder kaum Gewerbesteuer, und warum das? Weil se das mit Verlusten in Timbucktu verrechnen, wobei das GEILSTE daran ist, das se Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verlagern und wenns schief geht, bzw die Kosten allgemein setzen se dann hier ab  Man subventioniert denen also so ne scheise auch noch 

EDIT: Achso @Bärenmarke:

Schau dir Amerika an, DAS vorzeige Land des Kapitalismus, auch dort gibts auch Erbschaftssteuer, genau wie in den meisten anderen Ländern dieser Welt auch. Mit der Reichensteuer das Selbe. Die gibts auch in sehr vielen anderen Ländern dieser Welt. Es kommt wirklich nicht von ungefähr, das in Deutschland die Zahl der Millionäre und Milliardäre in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnt verdammt stark gewachsen ist...


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel für sowas ist Daimler Benz. Die zahlen seit ewigkeiten keine oder kaum Gewerbesteuer, und warum das? Weil se das mit Verlusten in Timbucktu verrechnen, wobei das GEILSTE daran ist, das se Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verlagern und wenns schief geht, bzw die Kosten allgemein setzen se dann hier ab  Man subventioniert denen also so ne scheise auch noch



Ähm nein. Gerade bei Betriebsstätten in Drittländern, wo kein DBA besteht schlägt der deutsche Staat gnadenlos zu. In der Regel kann man sich die doppelte Besteuerung nur anrechnen lassen. Ebenso ist ein Gegenrechnen von ausländischen Verlusten mit inländischen Gewinnen nicht möglich. Beachte hier vor allem mal den §50d EStG. Auch wenn der ausländische Staat niedrigere Steuern hat, als das Inland, fließt das mit in die Berechnung ein.  





Skysnake schrieb:


> Schau dir Amerika an, DAS vorzeige Land des Kapitalismus, auch dort gibts auch Erbschaftssteuer, genau wie in den meisten anderen Ländern dieser Welt auch.



In Amerika ist die Erbschaftssteuer um ein Vielfaches höher, als hier in Deutschland. Übrigens ist es als deutscher Staatsbürger im Ausland gar nicht so einfach "steuerfrei" zu erben.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ähm nein. Gerade bei Betriebsstätten in Drittländern, wo kein DBA besteht schlägt der deutsche Staat gnadenlos zu. In der Regel kann man sich die doppelte Besteuerung nur anrechnen lassen. Ebenso ist ein Gegenrechnen von ausländischen Verlusten mit inländischen Gewinnen nicht möglich. Beachte hier vor allem mal den §50d EStG. Auch wenn der ausländische Staat niedrigere Steuern hat, als das Inland, fließt das mit in die Berechnung ein.


Wofür gibts sonst die zich "Firmen" in Irland (glaub wars) wo mit nen paar Hansel angebliche Millionengewinne gemacht werden. Ist bei DB jetzt glaub nicht so, aber bei anderen Firmen war/ist das ech heftig.

Frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, wie die das teils machen, aber die Verrechnen innerhalb der Konzerne verdammt viel hin und her. Da gibts schon sehr böse Steuertricks, auf sowas kommt aber kein normaler Mensch mehr. 

Fakt ist auf jedenfall das se keine (Gewerbe)Steuer zahlen keine, dann kann man sich auch vorstellen, was se bei anderen Steuern wohl zahlen, gleichzeitig aber immer weiter expandieren und schön ins Ausland gehen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> In Amerika ist die Erbschaftssteuer um ein Vielfaches höher, als hier in Deutschland. Übrigens ist es als deutscher Staatsbürger im Ausland gar nicht so einfach "steuerfrei" zu erben.


Naja, geht schon, brauch nur je nach Vermögen relativ lang, Schenkung ist das Zauberwort


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2010)

Irland ist kein Drittstaat. Das ist wieder was anderes. Das ist aber nicht die Schuld vom deutschen Fiskus. Dieser hatte schon versucht Verluste aus Betriebsstätten im EU-Ausland steuerrechtlich Außen vor zu lassen. Wurde allerdings von der EU gekippt, weil es zu Benachteiligungen gegenüber EU-Länder geführt hat und das darf nun mal nicht sein. Wenn dann gib der EU die Schuld und nicht D.

Da du außerdem so auf die Gewerbesteuer pochst, sei dir gesagt, dass diese Sache der Kommunen und Städte ist. Im Fall Daimler haben die Kommunen die Gewerbesteuer (zum Teil) erlassen, um Arbeitsplätze in der Region erhalten zu können.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

Als ehemaliger Bürger der Stadt mit dem größten DB Werk weltweit, kann ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf geben, das da nen feuchter Furz erlassen wurde. Die rechnen sich einfach arm und verrechnen mit jedem Bockmist ihre Gewinne, so das se am Ende nix mehr haben. Mit Smart, LKW Sparte etc wird ja immer verrechnet. 

Ich sag nur 80Mio Gewerbesteuerrückzahlung dieses oder letztes Jahr..... Also MINUS nicht weniger, sondern MINUS. Schon geil sag ich da. Das muss man echt mal schaffen als Stadt, ne negative Gewerbesteuer im Haushalt zu haben


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel für sowas ist Daimler Benz. Die zahlen seit ewigkeiten keine oder kaum Gewerbesteuer, und warum das? Weil se das mit Verlusten in Timbucktu verrechnen, wobei das GEILSTE daran ist, das se Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verlagern und wenns schief geht, bzw die Kosten allgemein setzen se dann hier ab  Man subventioniert denen also so ne scheise auch noch



Erstmal heißt die Firma Daimler und nicht Daimler Benz 
Und zweitens haben die trotzdem noch recht viele Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland, vorallem sehr gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze 
Was letztendlich auch dem Staat zu gute kommt, da die Angestellten mehr konsumieren können 
Solltest dir eventuell ein anderes bzw. geeigneteres Beispiel suchen



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT: Achso @Bärenmarke:
> 
> Schau dir Amerika an, DAS vorzeige Land des Kapitalismus, auch dort gibts auch Erbschaftssteuer, genau wie in den meisten anderen Ländern dieser Welt auch. Mit der Reichensteuer das Selbe. Die gibts auch in sehr vielen anderen Ländern dieser Welt. Es kommt wirklich nicht von ungefähr, das in Deutschland die Zahl der Millionäre und Milliardäre in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnt verdammt stark gewachsen ist...




Was Amerika macht muss ja nicht immer gut sein oder 
Außerdem was hast du immer mit deinen Millionären? Denk doch mal etwas kleiner sind auch viele andere betroffen, wenn du z.b. Grundstücke vererebt bekommst.
Deswegen bleib ich dabei, steuern bezahlt man sein Leben lang genug, dann sollte nicht auch noch beim Erbe fett abkassiert werden 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juni 2010)

Das erbe sollte unangetastet bleiben, da man das nicht als "Geldwert" sehen sollte, sondern eher als Vermächtnis der Verwandten, welches geistig gesehen wertiger ist als der tatsächliche Sachwert.

Es gibt aber genug andere Steuermöglichkeiten, beispielsweise Bundesländer zusammenschließen lassen, Hilfe für China etc. streichen  und die Finanzabgabesteuer sofort einführen. Mehwertsteuer für Schnittblumen auf 19 % und Hotelübernachtungen 19 %. 

Die Politik strengt sich einfach nicht an und weiß nicht, was hier los ist. Deswegen gehe Ich nicht (noch einmal) wählen und Basta.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was meinst du den mit Spekulanten, definier das doch mal genauer.
> Den auf Aktiengewinne, darf man seit letztem Jahr schon 25% zuzüglich soli bezahlen, was schon genug ist!
> Eine Steuer reicht da mehr wie aus und ist jetzt schon unverschämt genug!



Spekuklationsgewinne:
Vermögenszuwachs, der sich durch geschicktes kaufen und verkaufen von Gütern/Zertifikaten/whatever unter Ausnutzung der Preis/Kurs-Schwankungen ergibt.
Sollte es da wieder eine Steuer draufgeben, ist mir das entfallen. Die letzte wurde meiner Erinnerung nach gerichtlich verboten, weil der Staat keinerlei Möglichkeit hat, diese Gewinne nachweisbar zu erfassen und somit keine Möglichkeit, diese Abgabe gerecht einzutreiben.
Zumindest bei letzterem bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass das weiterhin so ist.






> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das erbe sollte unangetastet bleiben, da man das nicht als "Geldwert" sehen sollte, sondern eher als Vermächtnis der Verwandten, welches geistig gesehen wertiger ist als der tatsächliche Sachwert.



Also zumindest bei Bar-, Aktien- und ähnlichen vermögen (auch z.B. Edelmetall in Barrenform) seh ich keinerlei geistige komponente, aber einen ganz klaren Geldwert. Größere Firmen mögen auch ein "Vermächtniss" darstellen, wenn der Erbe damit aber bislang nichts zu tun hatte (und hätte er, sollte er wohl längst Teilhaber sein womit sich das Erben weitesgehend erledigt), ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass er dieses Vermächtniss über den Geldwert hinaus zu betreuen weiß. (aber auch da gibt es Sonderregelungen, so kann man der Erbschaftssteuer entgehen, wenn man Familienunternehmen eine gewisse Zeit ohne Entlassungen,... weiterführt).
Bei Gebäuden und Gegenständen wirds zugegebenermaßen schwieriger.



> Die Politik strengt sich einfach nicht an und weiß nicht, was hier los ist. Deswegen gehe Ich nicht (noch einmal) wählen und Basta.



Das wirds sicherlich ändern...

Im übrigen wissen mehr als genug Politiker ziemlich genau, was los ist. Die Frage ist, nur welche Prioritäten sie setzen - und genau da ist der Wähler gefragt. Wenn der natürlich Leute wählt, die dafür sind, dass bei Hotelübernachtungen weniger Steuern fällig werden...
Bürokraten freuts jedenfalls. Die jetzt nötige Aufteilung von Geschäftsreiseausgaben in Einzelrechnungen hat sicherlich einige Arbeitsplätze gerettet


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Erstmal heißt die Firma Daimler und nicht Daimler Benz


Bis 98 wars die Daimler-Benz AG, dann bis 2007 die DaimlerChrysler AG und erst ab 2007 dann die Daimler AG. Wenn du meinst mit solchen *** daher zu kommen, dann machs wenigstens richtig. Denn dann hättest du sowohl Daimler Chrysler AG als auch Daimler AG sagen müssen und nicht einfach Daimler. Es ist absolut legitim noch Daimler Benz zu sagen, da jedem bekannt ist, was welche Firma gemeint ist. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und zweitens haben die trotzdem noch recht viele Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland, vorallem sehr gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze


Aha, und die ganzen Arbeiter brauchen keine Infrastrucktur? Das Werk brauch kein sehr gut ausgebautes Straßennetz (innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen) damit die Anlieferung reibungslos klappt?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was letztendlich auch dem Staat zu gute kommt, da die Angestellten mehr konsumieren können
> Solltest dir eventuell ein anderes bzw. geeigneteres Beispiel suchen


Ja, die haben dadurch mehr Geld um zu konsumieren, TOLL. Das Daimler (Benz) aber immer mehr Leiharbeiter einsetzt im Werk, die VIEL schlechter bezahlt werden als die regulären Arbeiter (Daimler zahlt nahezu den Lohn wie fürn normalen Arbeiter, aber die Leiharbeitsfirma steckt schön was ein, und das ist dem Daimler bekannt), das die jungen Leuts kaum Festverträge bekommen, das allgemein wenier ausgebildet wird etc. 

Achso der Daimler war bis vor kurzen an nem Wohnungsbauunternehmen mit 50% beteiligt, das den Zweck hatte für die Daimlerarbeiter bezahlbaren Wohnraum bereit zustellen. Tja nun sind se drausen, weil hey gibt ja einmalig Geld....

Zusätzlich musst du bedenken, das die Löhne von den Arbeitern die 30 Jahre oder so dabei sind, heute keiner mehr bekommt. Das sind Traumlöhne für den normalen Arbeiter am Band. 

Und nein, ich brauch mir kein anderes Beispiel suchen, weil es ist eine Schande, das nen Weltkonzern in deiner Stadt sitzt, die Führungskräfte die dicken Gehälter einschieben, ständig total hinverbrannte Entscheidungen treffen, an X Stellen sinnfrei gespart wird auf Teufel komm raus, nur damit nächstes Quartal ne bessere Zahl dasteht, übernächstes Quartal dann aber riesen Kosten kommen wegen Mängeln, dann in deiner Stadt Schulen dicht gemacht werden müssen weil kein Geld mehr da ist, um diese zu bezahlen. Vereine kaum noch Förderung bekommen, innerhalb ganz kurzer Zeit zweistellige Millionenbeträge an Schulden daherkommen, obwohl man an allen Ecken und Enden spart und die ganze Infrastrucktur vor die Hunde geht weil man es sich nicht mehr leisten kann die Instandhaltung zu bezahlen.

Achso und davon das sich sehr viele junge Leute garnicht mehr leisten können auszuziehen, weil die Mieten so hoch sind, aber die jungen Leute fast ausschlieslich Zeitverträge bekommen und dann auch noch mit deutlich niedrigeren Gehältern als die alten Arbeiter. Da kommt mirs kotzen einfach. 

Aber ne, der kleine Arbeiter kann ja wenn  Schremp etc wieder scheise gebaut haben mal ne Lohnrunde aussetzen oder sonst wie Kosten einsparen. Man hätte es ja nicht vorher sehen können....

Du brauchst mir da echt kein Stuss erzählen, weil ich glaub nicht, das du Leute kennst die in der Entwicklung, am Band oder in der Verwaltung arbeiten/gearbeitet haben. Wenn du nen bischen Einblick in son Werk/Konzern bekommst, dann wirste sehen, wie viel scheise da von oben runter gebaut wird. Ich sag nur Heckleuchten von nem anderen Hersteller, weil der paar Cent billiger ist, du danach aber die Dinger wegschmeisen kannst, weil die Qualität nicht stimmt.... GANZ großes Kino....



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was Amerika macht muss ja nicht immer gut sein oder
> Außerdem was hast du immer mit deinen Millionären? Denk doch mal etwas kleiner sind auch viele andere betroffen, wenn du z.b. Grundstücke vererebt bekommst.
> Deswegen bleib ich dabei, steuern bezahlt man sein Leben lang genug, dann sollte nicht auch noch beim Erbe fett abkassiert werden


Dir sollte aber KLAR sein, das es schon IMMER so war, das man für nen Erbe gezahlt hat, und das es VÖLLIG normal ist in nahezu jedem Land dieser Welt. Warum willste mir also erzählen, dass das ne sauerei ist?

Und es geht nunmal um die Millionäre, weil nur diese die ganzen Steuerschlupflöcher nutzen können um ihre reale Steuerlast extrem zu drücken, der normale Angestellt aber diese Möglichkeiten einfach aufgrund zu geringer Einkünfte garnicht nutzen kann und somit die volle Abgabenlast auch wirklich tragen muss.

Und so btw. warum sagen dann so viele gut Situierte das sie gern mehr zahlen würden, weil sie sich selbst in der Verantwortung fühlen dieser wieder etwas zurück zu geben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

[x]Sonstige
ich würde die NPD wählen. und NEIN ich bin KEIN nazi!!!!! 
aber wenn die linken schon extra erwähnt werden in der umfrage,warum dann nicht auch die NPD?


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juni 2010)

Die Debatte hatten wir bereits ausführlichst. Die NPD, bzw. bald nennen die sich um un schließen sich mit der DVU zusammen, hat minimalste Wahlergebnisse im gesamten Bundesgebiet. Außer in wenigen Regionen und selbst da nur wenig. Die Linke mögen viele auf eine Ebene mit der NPD setzen, sie hat aber deutlich mehr Stimmen und sitzt in vielen Parlamenten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

aha, warum wird dann aber die piratenpartei extra aufgeführt? die is noch schwächer als die NPD


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juni 2010)

Schau ins Diagramm auf der 1. Seite, da siehst du, dass die Sonstigen exorbitant viele Stimmen hatten, und man das aus Gründen der besseren Differenzierung getrennt hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

aber es macht mir schon sorgen wie viele hier die linken wählen würden ... nach der piratenpartei (die warscheinlich viele nur ankreuzen, weil sie einen so ,,coolen" namen hat), die 2. stärkste partei hier. Naja, zum glück isses im echten staat noch nicht so weit


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juni 2010)

Die haben viele gute Ideen und Ansätze, im Gegensatz zur schon länger nicht mehr linken SPD.


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

Deutschland braucht eine Partei die sich zwischen der Linken und der SPD einreiht imho


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung. Ich würde zwar die Linken wählen, aber nur aus Mangel an halbwegs vernünftigen Alternativen, die SPD is nich links genug und hat momentan noch nich den richtigen Kurs gefunden. Die Linke wird so oder so nich die größte Partei in einer gedachten Koalition auf welcher Ebene auch immer ausmachen. Von daher kann sie also nur eine Tendenz geben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Deutschland braucht eine Partei die sich zwischen der Linken und der SPD einreiht imho



ohje. dann können wir deutschen ja gleich ins ausland auswandern...
Was deutschland eher bräuchte, wäre eine SAUBERE rechtsorientierte partei, so wie in der schweiz


----------



## Lindt (9. Juni 2010)

Nein, das brauchen wir ganz sicher nicht:


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

Naja, das mit der Schweiz lassen wir mal.

Eigentlich sind sowohl SPD als auch CDU ne ordentliche Wahl, das Problem ist nur, das se nur noch nach Popularität und Lobbyisten gehen. 

Betrachtet man das genau, dann taugt nicht eine der Parteien die sich zur Wahl stellen. Eventuell noch die Piraten, wobei die es mit manchen Sachen übertreiben, genauso wie die Grünen. Würde daher gern die Piraten im Bundestag sehen. Regierungsfähig sind sie nicht, aber man hat die Erfolgsgeschichte der Grünen gesehen. Eigentlich total verblendete Aktivisten, aber nur durch sie haben die anderen Parteien gemerkt, das Umweltpolitik wirklich ein wichtiges Thema ist. Das ist echt nen großer Verdienst der Grünen.

Eigentlich müsste es ne neue Partei geben, die klartext redet, zu 100% die ganzen Altlasten an Gesetzen etc entsorgt und realistisch den Haushalt saniert. Sicher jeder würde richtig böse Bluten, aber nach max 10 Jahren hätten wir sicher wieder einen gesunden Haushalt und könnten dann durch den Wegfall der Zinsenlast einfacher die soziale Absicherung wieder stärken und auch die Steuerlast senken.

Die scheis verlogenheit aller Parteien, die nicht die Eier in der Hose haben den Leuten zu sagen wies wirklich aussieht, und das es ganz böse wehtun wird, regt einfach nur noch auf, weil so fährt man sich nur noch weiter in die Scheise rein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

nur leider sagt der der klartext redet, nur negative dinge. Eben die realität. aber die wahlen gwinnt halt der, der am besten und schönsten lügen kann. das hat mit einer Bürgerorientierten und gerechten wahl nichts mehr zu tun. aber solange es so viele dumme bürger gibt, die den lügnern glauben, wird sich das wohl auch nicht ändern -.-
P.S.: wieso sollen wir die schweizer parteien aus dem spiel lassen? Denen gehts auch mit ner rechtsorientierten Partei gut, obwohl sie den ausländern nicht hinterher schleimen


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

Ich gebs offen und ehrlich zu, das ich mich nicht sehr intensiv mit diesen beschäftigt habe, ich erinnere mich allerdings noch sehr gut daran, das manche Aussgen von Ihnen nicht in ein freiheitliches Gedankenbild nach unserem GG passen. Wie aber schon gesagt wurde, die Linken sind hier kein Stück besser, wobei diese teils sehr geschickt vorgehen.

Hört man sich ihre Aussagen und Vorschläge an, so ertappt man sich selbst dabei, das sie hiermit Recht haben, allerdings sind Ihre Lösungen oft nicht mit einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft verträglich, zumal oft hindurchschmimmert, das man ja vieles sagen kann, aber dies später nicht halten muss, sondern ganz andere Dinge machen kann. Hier scheint einfach viel zu oft ein kommunistisches Gedankengut durch, das nicht wirklich mit unserem GG verträglich ist. Auch die Führungspersönlichkeiten der Linken bereiten einem so manches mal Bauchschmerzen.

Als jüngstes Beispiel kann ich die Aussage von Oskar Lafontaine bei Anne Will bennen, das große Teile der Linke ja Hernn Gauck aus verständlichen Gründen nicht wählen könne. Hiermit war offensichtlich gemeint, und wurde von Frau Will ja auch angesprochen, das sehr viele Mitglieder eine nicht sehr rosige DDR Vergangenheit haben und dort durchaus Dreck am Stecken haben, wie man so schön sagt. Solch eine Partei kann meiner Meinung nach nicht unseren Freiheitlichen Staat führen und vertreten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bis 98 wars die Daimler-Benz AG, dann bis 2007 die DaimlerChrysler AG und erst ab 2007 dann die Daimler AG. Wenn du meinst mit solchen *** daher zu kommen, dann machs wenigstens richtig. Denn dann hättest du sowohl Daimler Chrysler AG als auch Daimler AG sagen müssen und nicht einfach Daimler. Es ist absolut legitim noch Daimler Benz zu sagen, da jedem bekannt ist, was welche Firma gemeint ist.



Gut das wir im Jahr 2010 und nicht in der Vergangenheit leben 
Ich sag ja zu EADS auch nicht ist der neue Messerschmittkonzern  
Selbst vielleicht nicht zu viel schrott erzählen und nicht immer in die Vergangenheit zurückblicken!



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aha, und die ganzen Arbeiter brauchen keine Infrastrucktur? Das Werk brauch kein sehr gut ausgebautes Straßennetz (innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen) damit die Anlieferung reibungslos klappt?



Es gibt auch noch andere Steuern (z.b. durch den höhren Verdienst wird auch mehr Lohnsteuer von den Angestellten verrichtet), dass du selbst wohl aus irgendeinem Grund hass gegenüber Daimler verspürst brauchst du nicht in jedem post wiederholen



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, die haben dadurch mehr Geld um zu konsumieren, TOLL. Das Daimler (Benz) aber immer mehr Leiharbeiter einsetzt im Werk, die VIEL schlechter bezahlt werden als die regulären Arbeiter (Daimler zahlt nahezu den Lohn wie fürn normalen Arbeiter, aber die Leiharbeitsfirma steckt schön was ein, und das ist dem Daimler bekannt), das die jungen Leuts kaum Festverträge bekommen, das allgemein wenier ausgebildet wird etc.



Jede große Firma beschäftigt Leiharbeiter, so what?
Es sind ja trotzdem immernoch genug nicht Leiharbeiter vorhanden.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Zusätzlich musst du bedenken, das die Löhne von den Arbeitern die 30 Jahre oder so dabei sind, heute keiner mehr bekommt. Das sind Traumlöhne für den normalen Arbeiter am Band.



Es gibt auch genügend Arbeiter die nicht am Band arbeiten, zudem schichten die soweit ich weiß und verdienen daher nicht schlecht. ich kenn genug leute die beim Daimler arbeiten und die verdienen alle kein schlechtes Geld.
Von daher verstehe ich dein dummes Gemeckere nicht...





Skysnake schrieb:


> Und nein, ich brauch mir kein anderes Beispiel suchen, weil es ist eine Schande, das nen Weltkonzern in deiner Stadt sitzt,



Wie ich deinem post entnehmen kann, wohnst du wohl in Sindelfingen.
Habt ihr nicht einen Zebrastreifen aus Marmor oder irgendso etwas "ungewöhnliches"
Vielleicht solltet ihr euch da mal an der eigenen Nase fassen, soweit ich weiß war Sindelfingen mal die reichste Stadt in Deutschland, hätte man halt besser mit dem Geld wirtschaften sollen, dann hätte man auch länger etwas davon.
Und dann nicht rumheulen, wenn der Geldhahn versiegt. Solltest dich lieber bei deinen Politikern beschweren wär wohl angebrachter.
(Das Schempp nur mist gebaut hat und  Daimler viele Milliarden gekostet hat, brauch man denk ich nicht weiter erläutern)





Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber ne, der kleine Arbeiter kann ja wenn  Schremp etc wieder scheise gebaut haben mal ne Lohnrunde aussetzen oder sonst wie Kosten einsparen. Man hätte es ja nicht vorher sehen können....



Bei den Tarifen ist es imo nicht so schlimm, wenn man mal eine Lohnrunde aussetzt... wie oben schon gesagt da gibt es noch ganz andere Firmen wo weniger gezahlt wird.... Jammern auf hohem Niveau halt.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Du brauchst mir da echt kein Stuss erzählen, weil ich glaub nicht, das du Leute kennst die in der Entwicklung, am Band oder in der Verwaltung arbeiten/gearbeitet haben.



Warum sollte ich die nicht kennen?
Weil ich nicht gleich so einen auf dicke Hose wie du mache?
Vor lauter hass und Neid kannst du nicht mehr über den Tellerrand sehn, das ist dein Problem!





Skysnake schrieb:


> Dir sollte aber KLAR sein, das es schon IMMER so war, das man für nen Erbe gezahlt hat, und das es VÖLLIG normal ist in nahezu jedem Land dieser Welt. Warum willste mir also erzählen, dass das ne sauerei ist?



Weil dadurch der Bürger vielleicht noch mehr ausgenommen wird?
Oder willst du mir sagen, dass jemand der z.b. 2 Häuser+ Grundstück mit einem sagen wir mal Verkehrswert von ca. 800 000€ reich ist nur weil er das geerbt hat und für sich und seine Kinder selbst nutzen möchte?





Skysnake schrieb:


> Und es geht nunmal um die Millionäre, weil nur diese die ganzen Steuerschlupflöcher nutzen können um ihre reale Steuerlast extrem zu drücken, der normale Angestellt aber diese Möglichkeiten einfach aufgrund zu geringer Einkünfte garnicht nutzen kann und somit die volle Abgabenlast auch wirklich tragen muss.



Ja die bößen Millionäre 
Hast auch mal ein Beleg außer deinen Hassparolen?
Der Schraubenwirth ist z.b. zu unrecht der Steuerhinterziehung beschuldigt worden und der ist gewiss kein armer Mann.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bis 98 wars die Daimler-Benz AG, dann bis 2007 die DaimlerChrysler AG und erst ab 2007 dann die Daimler AG. Wenn du meinst mit solchen *** daher zu kommen, dann machs wenigstens richtig. Denn dann hättest du sowohl Daimler Chrysler AG als auch Daimler AG sagen müssen und nicht einfach Daimler. Es ist absolut legitim noch Daimler Benz zu sagen, da jedem bekannt ist, was welche Firma gemeint ist.



Du hast bislang "DB" gesagt und ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben:
Mir war lange Zeit klar, von wem geredet wurde - nämlich der "DB AG", die offiziell diese Abkürzung trägt.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber es macht mir schon sorgen wie viele hier die linken wählen würden ...



Wenn du dich dazu näher auslassen willst, empfehle ich

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/29946-die-linke.html


ggf. auch 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...f-fuer-ein-programm-der-partei-die-linke.html


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: 
Aufgrund der extrem häufigen Wiederholung der ewig gleichen Aussagen und der regelmäßig folgenden niveaulosen "Diskussionen" hab ich mitlerweile nicht mehr viel Nachsicht für Thematisierungen in anderen Threads.




thrian schrieb:


> Deutschland braucht eine Partei die sich zwischen der Linken und der SPD einreiht imho



Selbst zwischen PDS und SPD war nachweislich nicht genug Platz und zwischen Linker und SPD ists noch enger.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ohje. dann können wir deutschen ja gleich ins ausland auswandern...
> Was deutschland eher bräuchte, wäre eine SAUBERE rechtsorientierte partei, so wie in der schweiz



So?
Mir fallen ehrlich gesagt nicht viele rechtsorientierte Aspekte ein, die die Union nicht abdeckt und die "sauber" sind. (eigentlich nur verstärkte Abschottung nach außen, aber im Gegensatz zu Schweiz -die auch zunehmend davon abrückt- haben wir keine Wirtschaft und keine jüngere Vergangenheit, die das ermöglichen würde)




Skysnake schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es ne neue Partei geben, die klartext redet, zu 100% die ganzen Altlasten an Gesetzen etc entsorgt und realistisch den Haushalt saniert. Sicher jeder würde richtig böse Bluten, aber nach max 10 Jahren hätten wir sicher wieder einen gesunden Haushalt und könnten dann durch den Wegfall der Zinsenlast einfacher die soziale Absicherung wieder stärken und auch die Steuerlast senken.



Sicherlich nicht. Weder kann man den Haushalt in 10 Jahren sanieren (man müsste locker 50-60% der Einnahmen zum Schulden abzahlen nutzen...), noch kann man einfach mal eben alle alten Gesetze entsorgen. Sowohl aus praktischen Gründen (ohne geht nicht und neue, funktionierende zaubert man sich nicht mal eben aus dem Hut) als auch aus systemtechnischen:
Was du vorschlägst ist eine massive Störung aller Lebensbereiche und der Wirtschaft. Sowas geht mit ebenso deutlichen Verlusten der Leistungsfähigkeit daher.



> Die scheis verlogenheit aller Parteien, die nicht die Eier in der Hose haben den Leuten zu sagen wies wirklich aussieht, und das es ganz böse wehtun wird, regt einfach nur noch auf, weil so fährt man sich nur noch weiter in die Scheise rein.



Eigentlich gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Parteien, die Klartext zum ist-Zustand reden (nennt sich "Opposition", wobei ich die FDP weiterhin regelmäßig dazuzähle  ) - was fehlt, sind Parteien, die Klartext zur Zukunft reden.
Das Problem: Dazu muss man nicht mutig und ehrlich sein, sondern auch einen realistischen Plan haben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

naja, aber sei doch mal ehrlich: Die Linke is auch nich wirklich ne saubere partei. Wobei keine partei wirklich ,,sauber" ist. jede hat seine macken, die eine halt mehr und die andere weniger


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> .... Hier scheint einfach viel zu oft ein kommunistisches Gedankengut durch, das nicht wirklich mit unserem GG verträglich ist. .....


 z.B.? 
Ich meine jetzt durchaus Programmatik und Zielsetzung sowie Statut der Partei und deren Asurichtung - nicht(!) die Aussagen einzelner und in meinen Augen nicht repräsentativer Parteimitglieder.
Und da steckt mE der größte Unterschied zu den anderen Parteien, welche durchaus mehrheitlich gesachlossen in ihren Entscheidungen als Regierungsmitglieder im Gesetzgebungsverfahren offen dem Grundgesetz widersprechende gesetzliche Regelungen durchdrücken wollten und wollen.
Komischerweise regt sich bei denen aber nur der politische Gegner darüber auf und die eigenen Mitläufer finden das gar nicht soooo schlimm.
Vielleicht, weil die grundgesetzwidrigen Bestrebungen nicht "kommunistisch" sind?




Skysnake schrieb:


> .... Als jüngstes Beispiel kann ich die Aussage von Oskar Lafontaine bei Anne Will bennen, das große Teile der Linke ja Hernn Gauck *aus verständlichen Gründen* nicht wählen könne...


 
Wenn man sich mit Herrn Gauck einmal intensiv beschäftigt, sollte klar werden, warum große Teile der Linken (und nicht nur die) ihn ablehnen.
*Wäre* ich Parteimitglied der Linken, würde ich Gauck ebenso ablehnen.

Gründe:
Gauck ist in meinen Augen bei der Aufarbeitung der DDR-Vergangenheit nicht offen gewesen. Er hat in seiner Behörde eine Teilung in Opferakten und Täterakten vorgenommen, sich jedoch die Interpretations- und Deutungshoheit, wer Opfer und wer Täter war, vorbehalten. Damit hat er sich über geltendes Recht gestellt und z.B. Vorverurteilungen (wie im Fall Gysi Gregor Gysi ? Wikipedia ) vorgenommen oder unterstützt.
Sich selbst hat er jedoch dabei immer aus dem Rampenlicht gebracht, wobei es einige Unklarheiten auch in seinem Fall gibt:
Auf Wiedersehen, Herr Gauck — Der Freitag

Zum anderen ist Gauck protestantischer Pfarrer mit absoluter Übereinstimmung zur derzeitigen Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitik und bekennender Anti"kommunist".

Welcher aufrechte "Kommunist" könnte so jemanden wählen ohne sich selbst zu verleugnen?

Das Dilemma der Linken beleuchtet der Spiegelfechter recht deutlich:


> Joachim Gauck ist dabei weitaus mehr als ein Zählkandidat – momentan ist die Republik Zeuge einer bis dato unbekannten Gauck-Kampagne in den klassischen Medien. Letztendlich könnte es ausgerechnet die Linke sein, die Christian Wullf den Weg ins Schloss Bellevue ebnet und damit die Regierungskoalition vor einer bitteren Schmach bewahrt. Verlierer beim Gauck-Coup ist neben der Regentin allerdings auch die Linke. Stimmt sie für Gauck, stimmt sie für einen Präsidenten, der für sie nicht mal ein abgewogenes Wort übrig hat. Stimmt sie nicht für Gauck, hat sie den “DDR-Test” von SPD und Grünen, den die Medien sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen zur Agenda machen werden dürften, abermals nicht bestanden.


Der Spiegelfechter

Dieses Dilemma bewirkt nichts weiter als eine erneute Aufspaltung des linken Lagers in der Republik, eine weitere Ausgrenzung der Linkspartei und damit die Stagnation der derzeitigen Verhältnisse. Auch deswegen war die Partei genötigt, eine eigene Kandidatin ins Rennen zu führen.
Übrigens wird in den Medien ja immer kolportiert, dass wenn die Linke Gauck nicht unterstützt, sie der derzeitigen Regierungskoalition nutzt und ihr dies zum Vorwurf gemacht.
Mein Gegenvorwurf lautet: SPD/Grüne haben ihren Kandidaten absichtlich als Abgrenzung zur Linken aufs Parkett gebracht und damit selbst die CDU/FDP-Regierung mit deren Kandidaten unterstützt.

Für mich würde sich die Linke unglaubwürdig machen, wenn sie Gauck ihre Unterstützung gibt.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (17. Juni 2010)

[x] _Union_


----------



## windows (19. Juni 2010)

[x] Grünen


----------



## Icejester (23. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hier scheint einfach viel zu oft ein kommunistisches Gedankengut durch, das nicht wirklich mit unserem GG verträglich ist.



Du meinst wohl eher: "[...] das wirklich nicht mit unserem GG verträglich ist." 


> Als jüngstes Beispiel kann ich die Aussage von Oskar Lafontaine bei Anne Will bennen, das große Teile der Linke ja Hernn Gauck aus verständlichen Gründen nicht wählen könne. Hiermit war offensichtlich gemeint, und wurde von Frau Will ja auch angesprochen, das sehr viele Mitglieder eine nicht sehr rosige DDR Vergangenheit haben und dort durchaus Dreck am Stecken haben, wie man so schön sagt. Solch eine Partei kann meiner Meinung nach nicht unseren Freiheitlichen Staat führen und vertreten.



Ich fand's top! Besser kann man sich doch gar nicht selbst die Maske vom Gesicht reißen.


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Lieber SPD,als Union *kotz*


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Juni 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher: "[...] das wirklich nicht mit unserem GG verträglich ist."


 
Na endlich mal ein Experte auf dem Gebiet. 

Vielleicht kannst wenigstens du mal ein paar Belege für diese Phrasen bringen.  Wie wäre es denn mit Bericht unseres politisch instrumentalisierten Verfassungsschutzes, damit ich auch was zum widerlegen habe. Oder vllt. irgendwelche Aussagen von Einzelmitgliedern oder Splittergrüppchen, anhand derer man den Rest der Partei schön über einen Kamm scheren kann.


----------



## Icejester (24. Juni 2010)

Weißt Du, ich habe momentan weder Zeit noch Lust, mir hier die Finger wundzuschreiben. Wenn Dich das Thema wirklich interessiert, empfehle ich folgende Werke:

Rechts- und Linkspopulismus. Eine Fallstudie anhand von Schill-Partei und PDS: Amazon.de: Florian Hartleb: Bücher

Das Janusgesicht der PDS. Wähler und Partei zwischen Demokratie und Extremismus: Amazon.de: Viola Neu: Bücher

Die programmatische Entwicklung der PDS: Kontinuität und Wandel der Politik einer sozialistischen Partei: Amazon.de: Sebastian Prinz: Bücher

Handbuch der deutschen Parteien: Amazon.de: Frank Decker, Viola Neu: Bücher


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Juni 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Weißt Du, ich habe momentan weder Zeit noch Lust, mir hier die Finger wundzuschreiben. Wenn Dich das Thema wirklich interessiert, empfehle ich folgende Werke:



Weißt du, meine Interessen sind vielseitig, auch lese ich im allgemeinen sehr viel.

Das "Janusgesicht" von der Frau Neu kenne ich schon, auch ist mir ein anderer Titel von ihr: "Die PDS zwischen Utopie und Realität" bekannt. Ihre einseitige Sichtweise, welche wohl im Zusammenhang ihrer Arbeit für die KAS steht, sind für mich nicht gerade "Empfehlungsschreiben". 
Die anderen Titel sind mir jedoch unbekannt, obwohl ich glaube, zu meiner Schulzeit so ein Handbuch über politische Parteien in Deutschland schon bei meinem Vater gesehen und auch mal drin geschmökert zu haben. Ist aber schon ewig her. Ist das noch aktuell? 

_Edit: Gerade gelesen, dass das Parteienhandbuch ne Neuauflage ist...._ 

Das Problem, was ich beim Lesen der Texte von Frau Neu habe, die sich immerzu mit den Randgruppen unserer Demokratur oder dem Wahlverhalten der Wählerschaft der neuen Bundesländer beschäftigen, ist ganz einfach, dass man ideologische, als auch demokratische und sehr wohl sogar programmatische Probleme bei diesen zu erkennen in der Lage ist, jedoch die gleich gelagerten Defizite der anderen Parteien, welche für unser Land von nicht minder gravierender Bedeutung sind, dabei komplett außen vor lässt.

Die Frage, ob diese inhaltlich nicht stattfindende Auseinandersetzung mit eben diesen grundgesetzwidrigen Zügen und demokratischen Defiziten der marktzentralistischen Parteien nun gewollt oder der Oberflächlichkeit geschuldet ist, sei dahingestellt - merkwürdig ist es allemal. 
*Merk*würdig im Sinne von: Man sollte das im Hinterkopf behalten, überdenken und für sich selbst hinterfragen. Meist erschließt sich bereits die Intention des Schreibers, wenn man dessen Auftraggeber und Förderer kennt.


Auch wenn dies hier kein Buchempfehlungsthread ist, komme ich nicht umhin, dir im Gegenzug die Bände I bis III von "Handbuch des Staatsrechts der Bundesrepublik Deutschland" von Isensee/Kirchhof (hab jetzt nicht gegoogelt, wo es das hier im Netz gibt, aber die sind etwas kostenintensiver, dafür sowohl von Inhalt als auch unvoreingenommener Objektivität bedeutend wertvoller) ans Herz zu legen.
Wobei man dafür dann schon auch etwas Zeit erübrigen muss, die du ja leider  momentan nicht hast. Vielleicht mal als Anregung für später.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Juli 2010)

Der Monat is rum


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2010)

Jajajajajajaja...
und meine Arbeitswoche jetzt auch. have fun


----------

